# Thanks MP Fourm!!!! Sensi Star Smoke Report For You!



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 15, 2009)

So a while back I asked for a strain recommendation on the forum and a few responded.  I felt the best response was Blancolighter's recommendation of Sensi Star.  
The pic below is the result of his recommendation.  Since this was my first Sensi Star grow and still being new to DWC I kept the nutes backed off pretty far the whole way through and it shows, but it still came out great.

Today most of the small buds have finished drying and curing to the point that they can be smoked and I must say that they are awesome.

I just packed up the first one and I am one very satisfied puppy   The taste, the aroma, the high, it is all amazing.  

Thanks to all who post here, and an extra thanks to Blancolighter.


----------



## blancolighter (May 17, 2009)

Isn't it great man?? Def. worth every penny of the seed cost I would say. 

Its a funny plant though, like my wife and I get completely different highs off of it, I get a well balanced buzz leaning more to a sativa high, while my wife thinkgs its just knock you out stoney, whats the high like for you? 

Anyways, If ya drop your temps a bit she'll turn purple, just another pleasent perk of this plant I thought I'd pass on. 

I just got done drying some myself and your post has me fiendin for some. I guess nothin else to to but :48:


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 17, 2009)

I will toke one with you man 
I find it to be more energetic than I expected, sativa high like you, of course I have been smoking nothing but a real stoney haze strain for the last few weeks so anything else would make me energetic lol

I can't get my fiancee to try it, she took one look at it and said, "it smells too scary".


----------



## blancolighter (May 17, 2009)

HAHA, I know man, I gotta be so careful with the stuff cause it'll instantly make the whole house reek. Forget taking some to a friends house too, I'm convinced cops could just follow the trail of stink to where I'm at, either that or I'm gonna get sprayed down with a hose when someone thinks Ive been sprayed by a skunk...


----------



## DankyDoodle (Jun 21, 2009)

Very pretty nug in that bowl. Good job!


----------



## Vegs (Jun 22, 2009)

Maybe I need to get some of these bad boys! Those pics look tasty.


----------



## skallie (Jun 26, 2009)

that nug in the pipe looks piss wet

lol

ps i grew out sensi star for over 8 years since 1998 btw

skallie


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jul 11, 2009)

skallie, didn't you say you were leaving this site "for better places" like twice now?


----------

